# Got any Ideas



## jrouter76 (Dec 21, 2005)

I need some suggestions on installing some 6.5" mids in the doors of a 1999 bonneville, the factory mids I believe are 4" so I`ll probably need some kind of spacers looking at 1/2" not 3/4" becuase I want to be able to snap the door panels bacxk on without any bulging any suggestions would help.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Well I'm not sure if you have the bose system or just stock system. But if you go to crutchfield they will tell you what size factory speakers you have. I ran the info. as if you have the plain stock system and it states you have 4x6's in the front doors.

Car Selector

So if this is the case you should be able to do what you mentioned without to much difficulty.


----------



## jrouter76 (Dec 21, 2005)

cheesehead said:


> Well I'm not sure if you have the bose system or just stock system. But if you go to crutchfield they will tell you what size factory speakers you have. I ran the info. as if you have the plain stock system and it states you have 4x6's in the front doors.
> 
> Car Selector
> 
> So if this is the case you should be able to do what you mentioned without to much difficulty.


it has the Bose system


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

jrouter76 said:


> it has the Bose system


Did you use the car selector I linked? It will tell you what you have as stock and you can go from there.


----------



## jrouter76 (Dec 21, 2005)

cheesehead said:


> Did you use the car selector I linked? It will tell you what you have as stock and you can go from there.


yes it told me i have 5 1/2" mids so i`m gonna have to see if I can find a 1/2" thick mdf baffle ring to mount my 6.5" ID oem mids or maybe build something out of mdf to mount the mids. What I`m looking for is a design to go by.


----------

